# Loving life right now



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

So after my wild weekend, it's back to the grind. It was tough at work, coming out of a holiday weekend, kids back in school, been a little nuts. But the stbxh was in town for the weekend and I decided to do some shopping. I'm down *4* pants sizes! 26 down to a 20  and I'm still losing weight! 
I got a sexy haircut and my gf showed me how to wear makeup again! My papers got filed on Friday and I'm on cloud 9 right now. WH is out of town for the whole week, so I'm gonna clean up the house, invite some girls over and have a pizza and movie night.

And while I'm losing the weight, getting my life in order, WH is getting fatter and slacking on his martial arts teaching and training. His idea of working on his drinking problem is to down 3 or 4 high % beers then switch to non-alcoholic beer. ppfftt, yeah.
The OW's family are all large people and like to frequent all-you-can-eat buffet's and I think it's rubbing off on the H :rofl:


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Ha! Yeah the all you can eat buffets will do the trick.

Good for you losing all that weight!!! Wow... keep it going, keep enjoying!


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

Good job on weight loss, all my adrenaline is burning thru what little I eat also, need so manynew clothes - I'm down 24lb

Keep on smilin - kinda 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

To date, since Dday (Valentine's Day) I'm down 78 lbs. I haven't been under 200 lbs in years! I haven't felt this happy in a very long time and as the days move forward, my smile gets wider.

heh, maybe in time the OW will need to pull HIS gut up to get to the junk :rofl:


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Good for you! I have gone down to size 2 now since the whole mess started. Maybe because I am poor and have less food in the fridge now.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

So nice to see that someone can be happy! I hope I get to a point where I can be again. Good for you!


----------

